# Seaside Fire



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

The Boardwalk in Seaside is burning. So sad its awful. First Sandy now this.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Indeed jetty it is. We had trucks from my neck of the woods respond to help.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Dogg a big thanks to all of them from us Ocean county folks.


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

What caused the fire?


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Still dont know it being investigated as we speak. The 30 mile an hour winds that day pushed it right up the boardwalk in no time.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

What a shame to all the tax payers who just rebuilt that boardwalk.


----------

